# 15 gallon long



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh man i was drooling over the 12 gallon long on the planted tank forum like a year ago and this, i am guessing is the same concept at AI

http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=AT&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=CB903022&PTYPE=Starfire Tank

I am so tempted by this lol


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I know what you mean, I been looking at the mr. aqua 12g long for a week now. But I don't have space for it. Maybe in the future when I shut down some tanks, I will order the mr. aqua from marinedepot and have it shipped to buffalo to avoid huge shipping charge and taxes.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That price is outrageous


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

even though mr aqua's long is 72 bucks US dollar. Its not starfire so maybe thats why the 15 gallon long is at this price *shrug*


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You know you can buy similar all glass vases that hold water just as well, if not better because they're blown  I have one that hold either a 1/2gallon or a full gallon (dunno never really checked) it's about 8"x5"x4", only cost $10.

Just checked, it holds 0.7gallons lol


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> You know you can buy similar all glass vases that hold water just as well, if not better because they're blown  I have one that hold either a 1/2gallon or a full gallon (dunno never really checked) it's about 8"x5"x4", only cost $10.
> 
> Just checked, it holds 0.7gallons lol


but we are talking about the 15 gallon long, vases aint got nothing to do with it


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

lol my point is, I'm sure you could find a similar vase at a flower shop all glass and holds around the same for most likely cheaper. And it'd be blown, so you'd have no chance of the seams leaking.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That is a handsome tank.. too bad ADA is so very costly. But as to a vase being cheaper and made all in one piece, I can't agree.

It's not a vase that was being discussed in the first place. I admit the picture on the ADA page looks much like a rectangular vase, but it's actually a 15 gallon tank and the other one being discussed is 12 gallons. I'd be pretty surprised to see any rectangular glass container, made all in one piece, that's 12 gallons in size, unless it was custom made, which I expect would be quite costly.

A gallon vase is large as vases go. Even when you look at the specialty glass containers, which seem to be mainly very tall cylinders that are used more for decorating than for flowers, I don't think I've seen any that would hold more than 3 or maybe 4 gallons or so. And they're mostly quite tall and narrow, not long rectangles. I've seen some tall square pieces, but the biggest rectangle I've ever seen would only have held maybe 1.5 gallons at most.

And most of the glassware you find, on average, is not hand blown in a single piece. Quality crystal, high end wares and art glass, yes, will be hand blown and hand cut, but the majority of commonplace glassware is moulded. Some things are made by hand blowing glass into a mould, but most of it is done industrially, in huge quantities.

I can tell you from experience with a number of them over the years, that any sizeable blown glass vessel, at least those that come in a price range I can afford, are not nearly as strong as an assembled aquarium is, or a similar sized moulded vessel. I've had a few big bowls, a huge 'brandy' glass, and a few oversize vases over the years, all hand blown pieces from Mexico or similar places, and not one is still in one piece. One bowl that lasted me more than twenty years, one day just cracked in my hands when I lifted it up, from underneath too.

Needless to say, you shouldn't pick up glass vessels by their edges. They should be supported from both sides or underneath, but if do you pick one up by the edge, [ not counting a drinking glass], and especially if it has anything inside it, one day you are quite likely to have a chunk of the edge you're holding break off in your hand, while the remainder of it falls. Wouldn't want to deal with that in something I was having to do water changes in regularly.

Happens I just broke my last hand blown Mexican glass bowl a few weeks ago. Typical cheap hand blown vessel, quite thick glass at the base, which grew thinner and thinner towards the upper edge, with visible flaws in the walls. I was in a hurry and picked it up by the top edge. All it had inside was a chunk of dried out moss, not enough weight to matter, but the edge broke off in my hand. No damage to me.. just the bowl.

I replaced it with an Anchor Hocking moulded 2 gallon fish bowl. Same price as the hand blown bowl, but not nearly as attractive, I must confess. Quite a bit stronger overall than it's predecessor, and quite a bit heavier, but it should last much longer, at least so long as I don't drop it , and once I plant it, it should look ok.


----------

